# Equipment selection help.



## kxngrel (Jun 29, 2019)

I'm thinking about putting a tablet (ipad) in my factory 99-04 Mustang double din location. What's the best or easiest way to go about this so it looks nice?


----------



## CDT FAN (Jul 25, 2012)

Talk to this guy about having him make you a custom panel to mount it on.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC_ojrdK0jMGKFduQuDcyanw


----------



## Mahapederdon (Aug 19, 2016)

I'm assuming your talking about soundman.ca.


----------

